# Coffee grounds & glue?



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

Does anybody use coffee grounds with glue to fill cracks in their turnings? I saw this tip a few times and wondered how and if it works. Thanks for your help.

Paul


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Coffee grounds and epoxy not glue. Works good


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Coffee grounds and thin CA glue works well. Also coffee and epoxy. Sometimes I'll just mix sawdust. It depends on the color or contrast you want.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for bring up this tip, I had never heard of it.
Tom


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I gotta try that

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I use CA glue and shavings/sawdust to fix cracks in pen blanks all the time. Works great.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

I've never used epoxy and coffee, mainly because I don't usually have epoxy handy to try it. I've used coffee and thin ca and also the finer ground coffee works best for me. Some of you might know this already but I refrigerate my ca glue and keeps really well by doing this.


----------

